# Reality Bites.



## Michael Morris (Jan 31, 2005)

Problems beyond my control are about to severely curtail the amount of time I can spend working on the site. This will inevitably delay the repair of several problems of the site, but please understand I have no other choice.  I will try my upmost with what spare time I have to get the site working correctly, but that spare time is about to be cut a lot.  I'm sorry I couldn't get everything fixed sooner so that this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2005)

Mike, we are thankful for all you have been able to do.  You've done some good work so far.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 31, 2005)

Thank you for all your hard work, Michael.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 31, 2005)

Beggars cannot be choosers.  You do a whole lot for us as it is.  YOu sure won't see me griping when you need to use a bit of your time for yourself.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jan 31, 2005)

Now there you go, thinking you get to help EN World AND have a life!

From what I can tell, you have been working non-stop for weeks around here. Take a break to do other things, be they fun or just keeping up with the other responsibilities of life. We'll still be here, and we will still be grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 31, 2005)

As to what everyone else said: ditto.

Seriously, thanks for all your help with the upgrade, now get your own life straightened out. The server will still be here (and blazing fast!) when you get back.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 31, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Problems beyond my control are about to severely curtail the amount of time I can spend working on the site. This will inevitably delay the repair of several problems of the site, but please understand I have no other choice. I will try my upmost with what spare time I have to get the site working correctly, but that spare time is about to be cut a lot. I'm sorry I couldn't get everything fixed sooner so that this wouldn't be an issue.




(((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))....take care of what you have to do....


----------



## Staffan (Jan 31, 2005)

Mike, you rock. Taking a little time off doesn't change your rockitude.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 1, 2005)

I siad it in the staff forum, and I'll repeat it out here...

This is nothing you need to be apologizing for. You have recently (and traditionally now that I think of it) gone well beyond the call of duty for the site.

Hope you get your act well together


----------



## DaveStebbins (Feb 1, 2005)

As others have said...

MM, the time you donate here is one of the most valuable of the donations this site receives. It is greatly appreciated and your presence will be missed as much as your contributions.

-Dave


----------



## Henry (Feb 1, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> From what I can tell, you have been working non-stop for weeks around here.




Not to mention the "upgrading in the midst of a 101 degree fever" thing... 

Take care, Mike, and see you back soon.


----------



## RuminDange (Feb 1, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Problems beyond my control are about to severely curtail the amount of time I can spend working on the site. This will inevitably delay the repair of several problems of the site, but please understand I have no other choice.  I will try my upmost with what spare time I have to get the site working correctly, but that spare time is about to be cut a lot.  I'm sorry I couldn't get everything fixed sooner so that this wouldn't be an issue.




Michael, delays in repairs are not that major, and most things are working great.  Everyone on EN World appreciates all that you do.  Take care of yourself. The complaints will be waiting for you to return of course. 

RD


----------

